# Diesel Mods??



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

The Only ones i have found with performance Chips (mods) is in euorpe.. and it is gonna cost almost 800 bucks to get it to the americas.. so if i were you i would wait a few more months and they should have mods for the car..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if a cat back would be the same at this point.


----------



## auSriV (Aug 13, 2013)

There's a few places here in aus that flash tune diesels they can also change the shift points etc through the OBD


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you are in NAmerica, be careful getting chips from Europe for the diesel, it's not - or at least it *wasn't* - the same diesel as the one you have.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

I know it's been a few months, so I figured I would ask..... Any news on performance parts for the diesel? I would really like a cold air intake and a "cat" back exhaust


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The diesel cruze has a diesel particulate filter DPF bolted to the exhaust manifold controlled by differential pressure sensors and temp sensors then a urea doser (injector) then a selective catalyst reductor SCR then a NOx sensor and a particulate matter sensor to make sure the nitrogen oxide has been reduced. The only way around all this is going to be to find a guy to open your ECM and delete all the sensors. Then you would have to design an exhaust system from the manifold back or gut all the filters. Its all illegal and I couldn't see anyone getting it done for less than $2000. Just a guess. Its kind of cost prohibitive I think. Then what do you do when you go to sell it ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Manny has a tune connection. Search for his posts under GotDiesel? He deleted a bunch - but hopefully some survived.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Found it:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/28057-chip-tune-diesel-cruze.html


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

inmotionuse.com has a chip half the price.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The first mod you NEED to look into is the CCV/EGR fix ...or wait until the Gunk builds up in the intake and intercooler .


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thought I would share this in here. Since I am coming from the diesel truck world and my current truck is built for decent power. Always good to see tuning already coming for the Cruze! 

Chevy Diesel Cruze Baseline - YouTube


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Yah, I might have to get that tune.

Thanks for posting. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow I might be thinking about a CTD.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Thought I would share this in here. Since I am coming from the diesel truck world and my current truck is built for decent power. Always good to see tuning already coming for the Cruze!
> 
> Chevy Diesel Cruze Baseline - YouTube


Those are absolutely insane gains % wise. That little car us going to feel like it has a V8.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

the exhaust will be a pain to do until we can get a full ecm over ride.
too much crap tp get rid of. once its gone hello pwr and mileage and longevity
i will eliminate all once ava.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Once you can eliminate all of the crap on the exhaust, get a custom made downpipe and then 3" downpipe back.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

The programmers like Edge that were providing those DPF delete kits got fined out of business by the EPA for doing exactly what they were doing, by passing federal emissions. The ones that remain won't touch it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Too right. The Feds made an example out of the edge folks. Now it will be even harder to get diesels to breathe free.


----------

